# AC 110: Dimensions please



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just want to know its overall dimenstions, as in water capacity size and whatnot.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Does this help?
http://www.hagen.com/canada/english/aquatic/product.cfm?CAT=1&SUBCAT=107&PROD_ID=01006200010101


----------

